# Frontline at Costco, I had to go off on the Pharmacist



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

So I was at Costco looking for Frontline plus, because their price is the lowest I have ever seen anywhere, $37 for 3 extra large doses, I split it up and divide it myself to save even more money, but anyways..

I could only find the Kirkland brand flea and tick at first, and there was a sign to ask the Pharmacy if you had any questions.

So I asked and they said it used to be back there in the back of the store, but if it's gone maybe it's been replaced with their brand. So I asked is it the same chemical?
and she said "yes" but was smirking, so I asked again and she said "ours is better".

I got kind of pissed off and said "hey I don't want to be a jerk here but do you know that for a fact, these meds can be toxic and dogs die from this shit!".
she replied, "um actually, I have no idea really".

I was like "well, in the future don't guess on something like that", and walked away to look again. 

I finally found the Frontline Plus on the back wall and the active ingredients were different then the Kirkland brand.


----------

